# co2 system recomendations - 2 tanks



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,

I am currently running two planted tanks which are placed on a stacker style stand and am thinking of adding a pressurized CO2 system and am looking for advice on a setup that I might be able to use for both tanks at the same time through some sort of splitter in the co2 line. Not sure if there is anything that would allow a different co2 volume to go to each tank (as they are different sizes) but I hope there is.

I don't have experience with pressurized co2 but have looked around a bit and at this point a system like the one JL sells as a package (link and description pasted below) would be suitable for one tank two if I could find some sort of splitter. Since I would be running into 2 tanks a ph controller would not work but the Solenoid would be good to shut off the co2 at night. I have the Nutrafin ladder diffusers but I am not sure if they would work well enough.

10-Pound Cylinder, CO2 Regulator, Needle Valve & Solenoid Package 
10-Pound Cylinder, CO2 Regulator, Needle Valve & Solenoid Package

Questions;
•	Would a 5lb tank be enough or should I go for a 10 lb?
•	Should I get an upgraded diffuser, recommendations?
•	Is there a splitter attachment I could use to supply/control the amount of co2 to both tank?
•	Is there anything not included on this package that I should consider
•	What would I need to monitor the level of co2 in the tanks (I want enough but I do not want to kill my fish).
•	Any other recommendations based on my set ups below?

Tank 1
Currently running 2 Nutrifin sugar/yeast co2 systems.
125g
48" CP fixture (2x 10000k, 2x6700k) but recently only running 2 bulbs and varying 6700 and 10k. All 65w bulbs
12 hour lighting period
weekly water changes, 25-40%
Temp. 77-79
PH 7-7.4
GH 5-8
KH 5-8
Flourite substrate mixed with some river sand
potassium nitrate added monthly - 1-2 tsp
Seachem flourish added monthly- bi-monthly usually 1-2 cap-full
Seachem trace added monthly usually 1-2 cap-full
Also add Seachem equilibrium and rarely Seachem alkaline buffer when needed to keep gh-kg between 5-8.
Stock: 
11 Congo tetra, 2 Yellow tail Congo Tetra, 2 African bush fish, 5 upside down catfish, 5" unknown variety of syn catfish, 2 Nudicep cichlids, 7 kribs, 1 African knife fish, 6 bar disto (about 5"), 2 African Butterfly fish.
Filtration: fx5 and fluval 405.
Current plant situation; some plants seem to e barely growing and have some discolored leaves, some seem to be doing very well, and there is a bright green slimy algae that seems to be spreading over some of the plants. The	lighting was reduced as mentions above to try to combat the green algae.

Tank 2
Currently trying to add 1-1.5 caps of Excell per day
75g (minus 10-15g for the rock background)
1x10000k 95w
1x6700k 65w
12 hour lighting period
Weekly water changes, 25-40%
Temp. 77-79
PH 7.2-7.6
GH 5-8
KH 5-8
Flourite substrate
Potassium nitrate added monthly - .5-1 tsp
Seachem flourish added monthly - bi-monthly usually 1 cap-full
Seachem trace added monthly usually 1 cap-full
Also add Seachem equilibrium and rarely Seachem alkaline buffer when needed to keep gh-kg between 5-8.
Stock;
4xangel fish, 5xhatchet fish, 4 x apiso, BNP, tiger placo, rainbow shark, 4xSAE, 5xsmall Clown loach, 13x cardinal tetra
Filtrate: xp3, AC50
Current plant situation; some plants are doing okay but most don't seem to be growing and a lot have discolored leaves likely due to not enough co2. I was running one of the nutrifin co2 systems for a while and it seemed to helps a lot but decided to move it to the 125g as it was more heavily planted.

Over all both tanks probably have too much light or too long a lighted period compared to the co2 and likely other nutrients available to the plants. I will likely reduce the period on the timers soon but not sure to how much. opinions/recommendations would be appreciated,

any help advise or opinions are appreciated.

Best Regards,
Jeff


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Jeff.

Go with the biggest CO2 tank you can afford (I regret getting 5 lb tanks initially). All you need is a 2 or 3 way manifold with individual bubble counters to split your CO2 for 2 tanks. Pat (at Canadian Aquatics) can source these for you at reasonable prices.

I would highly recommend using the UpAqua CO2 atomizers for CO2 dispersion. You can plum them inline on the output of the XP3 but you will need to replace the output hose on the 405 and replace it with 5/8" ID (XP size) to accomodate the atomizer. You can source the 16/22mm atomizers via eBay or PM Jiang604 for more info.

Hopefully that helps.

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd personally lease a 20 lb tank from Bevgas and run a 3 output manifold. In my 125 I am running a 2 way manifold and injecting at both ends. I found it difficult to get even dispersion by injecting at one end. I'm running a 20 lb cylinder in my 125, and a 10 lb in my 20 gallon when I had it up.


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

Get as big a tank as you can get. Refill pricing isn't even that far off between a 5lb and a 10lb from my understanding. On a side note, does anyone know a place thats open on weekends to get CO2 tanks filled? DBC is closed on weekends..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

KMS tools is the only game in town I know for weekends.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

Everything has basically been covered above, but I will add a few things.

Yes, get the biggest co2 tank you can afford, much cheaper in the long run. Keep in mind what their total height is tho. My 20 lb tank will not fit under a "standard" cabinet.

Manifold plus individual needle valves + individual drop checkers are the way to go. Get a 3 way at a min for future expansion. Again Pat has lots of them, else e-bay.

To Monitor co2 levels in the fish tank, get a drop checker (ebay).

When having the tank refilled, ask if it is an exchange or a re-fill. Many shops will exchange instead of refill, annoying the owner of the nice shiny tank a lot.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you all for your help and recommendations.

I took a look on ebay at the UpAqua CO2 atomizers and I think I will go with them. I also looked at solenoid/regulators and bubble counters and also PM'd Pat to see if he has anything available.

Once I have the entire set up I will pick up the tank. If it is all I have left to purchase I am sure I will be more willing to throw some extra $$$ at it than I am now looking at all the other components I still have to add.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'd personally lease a 20 lb tank from Bevgas and run a 3 output manifold. In my 125 I am running a 2 way manifold and injecting at both ends. I found it difficult to get even dispersion by injecting at one end. I'm running a 20 lb cylinder in my 125, and a 10 lb in my 20 gallon when I had it up.


Depending on price I may lease one too for the fist little bit, thanks for the idea. Hopefully with UpAqua CO2 atomizers and the 405 output in the middle of the tank it will be enough dispersion in the 125g



Jonney_boy said:


> Yes, get the biggest co2 tank you can afford, much cheaper in the long run. Keep in mind what their total height is tho. My 20 lb tank will not fit under a "standard" cabinet.
> 
> When having the tank refilled, ask if it is an exchange or a re-fill. Many shops will exchange instead of refill, annoying the owner of the nice shiny tank a lot.


Good point on the height. Although I have room to have it outside the cabinet I would prefer to have it inside.

Yes I would hate to trade my nice new tank for a old beat up one


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can also try a needlewheel. I was thinking of converting to that in my 125 for more circulation and better misting.

And x2 what Jonny_boy said. My 20 lb'er sits beside the tank as it's too high for the stand. If you want it all hidden, better to go with 10's.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

If you ran a 10lb co2 on 200g it would have to be filled quarterly per year which can be a pain also the difference to fill a 10lb vs 20lb is $5 so IMO filling the tank 2 times a year is better than 4.... If I was doing 2 large planted tanks I would get a 60lb tank, but that's me and I lime to over do things....

Currently I am running a 20lb tank on a 15g planted, and another 20lb on a 33g. I hate filling co2 so the less the better!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It depends quite a bit on lighting levels. My 20 lb has lasted me 8 months so far in the 125 gallon, and I recently switched to the LED's to cut the main lighting back and dialed the CO2 back even more without problems.


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Jeff,
I'd suggest getting a larger tank as the two tanks you've got there are quite large and the one has at least 2 watts per gallon. However, if it's to fit under the cabinet then I'd suggest a 10 pounder as 15 pound tanks generally won't fit in most cabinets let alone larger tanks. A 20 pounder would be ideal, but if you want to save yourself from refilling a few times a year, then as Chris suggested a 60 pound tank (which I do have available as well). The problem with this is that unless you hide this large tall tank with something, whoever else living in the house may give you an ear full to remove it.

At the moment, I've got a couple 5, a 10, and a couple 60 pound tanks available. I've got 3 brand new CO2 regulators, and only five 2-way CO2 manifold. I've also got a bunch of CO2 check valves and glass diffusers.
________
Small Tits Cam


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

In my cabinet I could go to 37" max but would prefer to stay to stay around 31" as any thing above 31" would not be visible and would get close to the glass bottom of my 125g

Anyone know roughly how tall a 15lb or 20lb set it usually is?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Measured my 20 lb for you. 28" to the top. So you can get a 20 lb in the stand in all likelihood if you have 31" clearance in the stand. I don't in mine.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Measured my 20 lb for you. 28" to the top. So you can get a 20 lb in the stand in all likelihood if you have 31" clearance in the stand. I don't in mine.


It's custom stand  and I wanted the 125g at a good viewing height.

I am assuming that's 28" with the regulator and everything attached. This is good news.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

j2daff said:


> It's custom stand  and I wanted the 125g at a good viewing height.
> 
> I am assuming that's 28" with the regulator and everything attached. This is good news.


Cool. I wish I knew Target and BCA before I got this 125 gallon and thought to do a custom stand as this tank is too low.

Yes, it's including the regulator which is about 30 degrees off vertical. At vertical, it would be about 29" in total. The tank has a guard on it which is at 28" and I wanted the regulator at an angle so it's protected by the height of the guard (even though it's outside the guard) and for easy viewing when standing up.


----------

